# ما هي تداريب الصوم؟  من  كتاب روحانية الصوم - البابا شنودة الثالث



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2010)

مادام الصوم فترة روحية مقدسة، يهدف فيه الصائم إلي نموه الروحي،

 أذن يليق أن يضع أمامه بعض التداريب روحية، لكي يحول بها هذه الرغبات
 الروحية إلي حياة عملية. فما هي هذه التداريب؟

تختلف التداريب الروحية من شخص إلي أخر.

وذلك بحسب احتياج كل إنسان. سواء كانت هذه التداريب
 تشمل مقاومة نقط ضعف معينه 
في حياة الصائم، أو تشمل فضائل معينة تنقصه، 
أو اشتياقات روحية تجول في قلبه.

وهكذا تختلف في الشخص الواحد حسب احتياجه.

فما يحتاج إليه إنسان في وقت، غير ما يحتاجه في وقت آخر 
وذلك حسب حروبه من جهة، وحسب درجة نموه من 
جهة أخري. المهم أن توجد التداريب
، حتى يشعر الصائم أنه يضع هدفا خاصاً أمامه
 أثناء الصوم يحاسب نفسه عليه،
 ويتابع تنفيذه، وحتي بنتيجة واضحة من صومه


 بالإضافة إلي الفضائل العامة للصوم.

وما سنتحدث عنه الآن، هو مجرد أمثلة.

وليضع كل إنسان ما يناسبه من تداريب أثناء صومه.
 وليكن ذلك تحت إشراف أب اعترافه بقدر الإمكان.









تداريب وقت الصوم خاصة بالصوم



والغرض منها ان يكون الصوم
 سليماً، نامياً في نوعيته.

ومنها تداريب خاصة بضبط النفس:

وقد تشمل منع الصائم لنفسه من أكل أصناف معينة يشتهيها.
 سواء كلن ذلك منعاً كلياً طوال فترة الصوم، أو منعاً جزئياً
 خلال فترة محددة أو يوم معين. أو كان ذلك المنع عن طريق
 الإقلال من الكمية، أو عدم طلب صنف معين بالذات.
 وقد تشمل تداريب ضبط النفس: فترة الإنقطاع وتحديدها 
و النمو فيها. والبعض يلجأ إلي نظام التدريج حتى خلال 
الصوم الواحد. فالصوم الكبير يشمل ثمانية أسابيع، قد يتدرج 
الصائم أثناءها في درجة نسكه وانقطاعه عن الطعام. ويشمل
 ضبط النفس يوم الرفاع، يوم العيد أيضاً، فلا يكون الأكل فيهما 
علي مستوي التسيب بلا ضابط. كذلك ضبط 
النفس يشمل أيضاً عنصر الجوع.

وقد يكون التداريب خاصة بالفضائل المصاحبة للصوم.

وبهذا تشمل النواحي الروحية في الصوم كضبط النفس
 عموماً خارج نطاق الأكل، والسيطرة علي الجسد عموماً،
 والامتناع عن كل شهواته الجسدية، وكل الترفيهات
 الخاصة بالحواس. وتداريب السهر،
 وتدريب البعد عن الكماليات.
 وكذلك التداريب الخاصة بما في الصوم
 تذلل وانسحاق أمام الله، وما فيه
 أيضاً من زهد، يتسع نطاقه بالتدريج.



تداريب الصوم الخاصة بالتوبة

لأن الصوم هو بلا شك فترة توبة.
 وتداريب التوبة كثيرة نذكر منها:

التركيز علي نقطة الضعف أو الخطية المحبوبة.

وكل إنسان يعرف تماماً ما هي الخطية التي يضعف أمامها، ويتكرر 
سقوطه فيها، وتتكرر في غالبية اعترافاته. فليتخذ هذه الخطايا مجالاً
 للتداريب علي تركها أثناء الصوم. وهكذا يكون صوماً مقدساً حقاً.

وقد يتدرب الصائم علي ترك عادة ما.

مثل مدمن التدخين الذي يتدرب في الصوم 
علي ترك التدخين. أو المدمن مشروباً معيناً، أصبح عادة
 مسيطرة لا يستطيع تركها، كمن يدمن شرب الشاي و القهوة مثلاً
. أو الذي يصبح التفرج علي التلفزيون عادة عنده تضيع وقته
 وتؤثر علي قيامه بمسؤلياته. كل ذلك وأمثاله تكون
 فترة الصوم تدريباً علي تركه.
و قد يتدرب علي تركه خطية كالغضب أو الإدانة.

وهي من الخطايا المشهورة التي يقع فيها كثيرون.
 وربما تشمل التداريب مجموعة من خطايا اللسان تعود
 الإنسان السقوط فيها، فيدرب نفسه في
 الصوم علي التخلص منها واحدة فواحدة.

وما أسهل أن يضع أمامه آيات خاصة بالخطية.

فمثلاً يذكر نفسه كلما وقع في خطية النرفزة يقول الكتاب
 " لأن غضب الإنسان لا يصنع بر الله "(يع 1:2)
. ويكرر هذه الآية بكثرة كل يوم، وبخاصة في المواقف 
التي يحاربه الغضب فيها. ويبكت نفسه
 قائلاً ماذا أستفيد من صومي،
 إن أن كنت فيه أغضب ولا أصنع بر الله؟!
 أو أن كان واقعاً في أية خطية من خطايا اللسان،
 يضع أمامه قول الكتاب " كل كلمة بطالة يتكلم 
بها الناس، سوف يعطون عنها حساباً يوم الدين
 " (مت 12: 36)

 ويقول لنفسه في عتاب: ماذا أستفيد إن صمت صوماً فيه 
كل ضبط النفس، ثم لم أضبط لساني وقلت لأخي يا أحمق،
 وأصبحت بذلك مستحقاً لنار جهنم (مت 5: 22).

وكلما تجوع وتشتهي الأكل، بكت نفسك.

وقل لها: حينما تتركن هذه الخطية، سوف أسمح لك بالأكل.
 هوذا الكتاب يقول " إن الذي لا يعمل لا يأكل " (2تس 3:10)
. وأنت لم تعملي عمل التوبة اللائق بالصوم، أو اللائق بقلب 
هو مسكن الله. وبخ نفسك وقل لها: ما فائدة امتناعي عن الأكل،
 أن كنت لم أمتنع بعد عن هذه الخطية التي 
تفصلني عن الله، ولا تنفعني صومي كله.

خذ نقطة الضعف التي فيك، واجعلها
 موضوع صلواتك وجهادك خلال هذا الصوم.

ركز عليها التركيز كله، من جهة الحرص و التدقيق
، ومن جهة مقاومة هذه الخطية. واسكب نفسك أمام
 الله، وقل له: نجني يارب من هذه الخطية. أنا معترف بأنني
 ضعيف في هذه النقطة بالذات، ولن أنتصر
 عليها بدون معونة منك أنت
. إرحم يارب ضعفي وعجزي. لأ أريد أن
 أنتهي من هذا الصوم،
 قبل أنت تنتهي هذه الخطية من حياتي.
 أجمع آيات الكتاب الخاصة
 وضعها أمامك، لتتلوها باستمرار. لتكن فترة الصوم
 هذه هي فترة صراع لك مع الله، لتنال
 منه قوة تنتصر بها علي خطاياك.
 درب نفسك خلال الصوم
 علي هذا الصراع. وقل: مادام
 الصوم يخرج الشياطين حسب
 قول الرب، فليته يخرج مني خطاياي مادام
 هو مع الصلاة يخرج الشياطين.


تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2010)

*
تداريب الصوم من جهة الاعتكاف والصمت

يقول الكتاب " قدسوا صوماً، نادوا باعتكاف 
"(يوئيل 1:14).
 ضع هذه الآية أمامك ودرب نفسك علي الاعتكاف.

والمقصود بالاعتكاف، أنه اعتكاف مع الله.

لأن هناك من يعتكفون في بيوتهم، دون أي عمل روحي،
 بل قد يعتكفون مع الراديو أو التلفزيون أو المجلات،
 أو في أحاديث مع أهل البيت..! أو يعتكفون
 مع الأفكار الخاطئة،
 ليس هذه هو الاعتكاف. إنما الاعتكاف يكون 
من أجل عمل روحي
 تعمله في مخدعك عليك مع الله. تعتكف مع الكتاب،
 مع سير القديسين، مع المطانيات، مع الصلاة.

إن كان لك برنامج روحي، ستحب الاعتكاف.
أناستفدت فائدة روحية من اعتكافك، 
ستستمر في هذا الاعتكاف،
 وتشعر أنه بركة لك من الله. لذلك اجلس إلي نفسك. 
وضع هذا البرنامج، واعتكف لأجل تنفيذه. وحاول أن
 تستغني عن صداقاتك وترفيهاتك 
خلال هذه الفترة، التي سيكون
 فيها الله هو صديقك الحقيقي 


. درب نفسك أنك تستغني عن الحكايات والدردشة والكلام 
الذي لا يفيد، وحينئذ ستقدر أن تعتكف وتعمل مع الله.
 وإن لم تستطيع أن تعتكف طول الصوم، فهناك حلول أسهل:

أستخدم تدريب "بعض الأيام المغلقة".

أي حدد لنفسك أياما معينة لا تخرج فيها من بيتك،
 وتكون قد نظمت مشغولياتك وزياراتك، بحيث تعتكف في 
هذه الأيام المغلقة. ويمكن ان تبدأ بيوم واحد مغلق في الأسبوع،
 ثم يومين، ثم تنمو أكثر.. ولكن ماذا تفعل إن لم 
تستطيع أن تغلق علي نفسك مع الله؟

إن لم تستطيعوا أن تغلقوا أبوابكم خلال الصوم، فعلي
 الأقل إغلقوا أفواهكم عن الكلام الباطل.

فحديثنا مع الناس، ما أسهل ان يعطل حديثنا مع الله. وكما قال
 أحد الآباء "الإنسان الكثير الكلام، إعلم أنه فارغ من الداخل"
… أي فارغ من العمل الروحي داخل القلب، فلا صلاة
 ولا تأمل ولا تلاوات روحية.. إن تدريب الخلوة والإعتكاف،
 سيساعدكم علي الصمت. والصمت سيخلصكم من أخطاء السان،
 كما أنه يعطيكم فرصة للعمل الداخلي، عمل الروح..
 ولكن ماذا إذن، أن كان الصائم لا يستطيع الاعتكاف الكامل،
 ولا الأيام المغلقة، ماذا يفعل؟ 
هناك تدريب آخر هو:


تدريب مقاومة الوقت الضائع:

هناك إنسان مشكلته الأولي ضياع وقته.
 وقته تافه في عينيه. يضيع أوقاته دون أن يستفيد.
 هذه هي خطيته الأولي. ونتيجة لإضاعة الوقت، لا صلاة،
 ولا قراءة،ولا أي فكر روحي. ونتيجة لهذا أيضاً: الفتور الروحي، 
وربما الوقوع في الخطية. هذا يقول لنفسه: أريد خلال الصوم أن أدرب 
نفسي علي مقاومة الوقت الضائع، وعلي الاستفادة من وقتي. وكيف ذلك؟
 توفر الوقت الضائع في الكلام مع الناس،
 والوقت الضائع في المقابلات والزيارات، وفي المناقشات
 التي لا تفيد، والوقت الضائع في قراءة الجرائد والمجلات 
و التعليق علي ما فيها. وكذلك الضائع في الاستماع 
إلي الراديو و التلفزيون،
 وفي سائر الترفيهات التي يمكن الاستغناء عنها، وتحويل وقتها إلي
 عمل روحي مع الله كل إنسان يعرف أين يضيع وقته.
 ويعرف بالتالي كيف يمكن أن ينقذ هذا الوقت كجزء
 من حياته، ويستفيد به. ليكن هذا تدريباً لنا خلال الصوم بإذن الله..
 وهذا التدريب يساعدنا علي تدريب آخر هو: صوم اللسان.

قال ماراسحق " صوم اللسان خير من صوم الفم 
". إن عرفت هذا درب نفسك علي الصمت علي
 قدر إمكانك. وإن لم تستطيع، استخدم هذه التداريب الثلاثة:

    أ‌-           عدم البدء بالحديث إلا لضرورة.

    ب‌-     الإجابة المختصرة.

    ج- إشغل فكرك بعمل روحي، يساعدك علي الصمت.

++++


تداريب الانسحاق والتذلُّل وقت الصوم




أيام الصوم هي أيام انسحاق وتذلل أمام الله،
 لذلك درب نفسك علي ذلك حتى تصل نفسك إلي
 التراب والرماد. وذلك عن طريق التداريب الآتية:

أ‌-           أبعد عن محبة المديح، وعن كلام الافتخار
 ومديح النفس.

ب‌-  أستخدم كلام الانسحاق في صلواتك،
 مثل ترديدك لمزمور
 " يارب لا تبكتني بغضبك، ولا تؤدبني بسخطك "(مز 6).

ج- إذا جعت، أو جلست لتأكل، قبل لنفسك
 " أنا لا أستحق الطعام بسبب خطاياي، لأني فعلت كذا كذا.
. أنا لست أصوم عن قداسة، وإنما عن مذلة داخل نفسي 
". حاق، مهما وضعوا أمامه من مشتهيات، لا يجد رغبة في الأكل
. وأن ضغط عليه الجوع، يقول لنفسه: تب أولاً، حينئذ يمكنك
 أن تأكل.. وان وجد نفسه ما يزال في خطأ، يبكت ذاته
 قائلاً:
 هل هذا هو الصوم مقبول أمام الله؟! هل هذا تقديس للصوم؟!

د- أيام الصوم فرصة صالحة للأعتراف وتبكيت الذات
 أمام الله، وأمام أب الاعتراف. وداخل نفسك.

إنها فترة صراحة مع النفس، ومحاسبة للنفس،
 وتوبيخ وتأديب لها. أحرص فيها أن تجلب اللوم علي ذاتك.
 وأهرب من كل تبرير للنفس في أية خطية، مهما سهلت التبريرات.

ه - أدخل في تداريب الإتضاع، وهي كثيرة جداً..


تابع

​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2010)

*

تداريب الصلاة أثناء الصوم

أهتم في أيام الصوم أن تزيد برنامج صلواتك. 
فلا تقتصر علي صلوات الأجبية أو الوضع العادي 
لك في الصلاة. وإنما نضع أمامك التداريب 
الآتية، لتستخدمها حسب إمكانياتك:

1-    تدريب الصلاة في الطريق:

يمكن أن تكون سائراً في الطريق، وقلبك منشغل
 مع الله، أما بمزمور، أو بصلاة خاصة، أو بصلوات
 قصيرة ترفع بها قلبك إلي الله، كأن تقول له: يارب
 أغفر لي، لا تحسب علي آثامي. ارحمني يارب كعظيم 
رحمتك. نجني يارب من ضعفاتي، أعطني قوة. أجعلها يارب
 أيام مباركة، بارك أيام هذا الصوم أعطني يارب
 فترة أقضيها معك. أربط يارب قلبي بك. إملأني يارب
 من محبتك أعطني يارب نعمة،


أعطنى معونة، أعطني يارب حياة مقدسة،
أعطني قلباً نقياً. إغسلني يارب فأبيض أكثر من الثلج.
 يارب نقني. يارب نجني. أحفظني من كل شر. أشترك في 
العمل معي. كرحمتك يارب ولا كخطاياي.. درب نفسك علي
 أمثال هذه الصلوات، وانت في الطريق،
 أو وانت في طرق المواصلات.
 المهم أن تشغل قلبك بالله.. وهناك أيضا:

2-    تدريب الصلاة وسط الناس:

سواء كنت في اجتماع، أو مع أصدقائك
 أو مع أفراد الأسرة، أو وسط الناس في أي مكان،
 أرفع قلبك إلي الله بأية عبارة. وهكذا تكون ساكتاً.
 وقلبك يشتغل من الداخل، في شركة مع الروح القدس.
 لأن الإنسان الصامت يمكن أن يكون مخزناً لأسرار الله. 
وكما يقول الشيخ الروحاني "سَكِّت لسانك، لكي يتكلم قلبك.."

3-    تدريب الصلاة أثناء العمل:

العمل اليدوي يساعد كثيراً علي امتزاجه بالصلاة، 
كما كان آباؤنا في عمل أيديهم. وهكذا 
يختلف عن الأعمال اليدوية
 التي يقوم بها أهل العالم. وحتى لو
 كان عملك فكرياً بحتاً،
 بين الحين والآخر أرفع قلبك إلي الله
 ولو بصلاة قصيرة جداً
 كأن تقول: اشتقت إليك يارب.
 لا أريد أن أتغرب كثيراً عنك
. إجعلني أعمل من أجلك. بارك كل ما أعمله.
 أحبك يارب من قلبي وأشتاق إليك.
 أسبح أسمك القدوس أثناء عملي

حلو أسمك ومبارك، في أفواه قديسيك. أشكرك يارب 
من كل قلبي. كن معي. أشترك في العمل معي.. 
لا تجعل العمل يفصلني عن الصلة الدائمة بك. 
لا شئ يفصلني عن محبة المسيح..

4-    تدريب التأمل في الصلوات:

خذ صلوات المزامير مثلاً، 
وباقي صلوات الأجبية، مجالاً لتأملك الروحي
 وهكذا عندما تصليها يكون ذلك بعمق. وكذلك صلوات القداس
 و التسبحة حتى يكون لها تأثيرها في قلبك عندما تسمعها.

5-    تدريب الاستمرار في الصلاة:

درب نفسك علي انه كلما تجد صلاتك قاربت علي الانتهاء،
 حاول أن تطليها بعض الوقت، ولو دقيقتين. المهم أنك لا تسرع
 بالانتهاء من الصلاة والانصراف من حضرة الله. قاوم نفسك
 واستمر ولو قليلاً جداً. ثم استأذن الرب واختم صلاتك.

6-    تداريب نقاوة الصلاة وروحانيتها:

وهي تداريب كثيرة جداً. منها الصلاة بفهم، 
وبعمق، وبحرارة ورغبة والصلاة باتضاع وانسحاق.
 والصلاة بلا طياشة بلا سرحان. وان لم تستطيع
 ذلك أدخل في التدريب التالي وهو:

7-    تدريب الصلاة لأجل الصلاة:

قيل لمار أسحق " كيف نتعلم الصلاة؟"
 فقال " بالصلاة "..
 ولا شك أن الصلاة - كأي عمل روحي -
 هي عطية صالحة نازلة من فوق من عند أبي الأنوار 
"(يع 1: 17).
 فاطلبها التلاميذ قائلين " علمنا يارب ان نصلي 
" (لو 11:1).
 قل له: أعطني يارب أن أصلي.
 أعطني خلوة حلوه معك.
 أعطني الحب الذي أحبك به فأصلي. 
أعطني الحرارة التي في الصلاة.
 وأعطني الدموع و الخشوع. أنا يارب
 لا اعلم كيف أصلي فعلمني.
 وأمنحني المشاعر اللائقة بالصلاة.
 وتحدث أنت معي يارب فأحدثك..

8-    تدريب الصلاة لأجل الآخرين:

لا تكن صلاتك في الصوم من اجل نفسك فقط
. إنما تدرب أيضاً علي الصلاة من أجل الآخرين.
 كم من أناس طلبوا إليك أن تصلي لأجلهم، ولم تفعل.
 تذكر ذلك في الصوم. كم من أشخاص تشعر بحاجتهم تشعر 
بحاجتهم إلي الصلاة، لأنهم في مشكلة، أو في ضيقة، أو مرض، 
أوهم محتاجون من أجل حياتهم الروحية. صل من أجل 
هؤلاء، ومن أجل الذين رقدوا.. صل من أجل الكنيسة،، ومن
 أجل سلامه البلد، ومن أجل الخير العام، ومن أجل الذين
 لا يعرفون الله، من أجل الملحدين والمستهترين وغير المؤمنين
. صل لأجل ملكوت الله علي الأرض. إنه تدريب
 جميل ان تصلي لأجل غيرك. وبوجه خاص:

9-تدريب الصلاة لأجل المسيئين:

 إنه آمر إلهي أكثر من كونه تدريباً،
 إذ يقول الرب
 " صلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم "(مت 5:44). 
إنها فرصة أن تدرب نفسك علي تنفيذ هذه الوصية أثناء الصوم
. صل ان يغفر الله لهؤلاء المسيئين، وأن ينقذهم مما هم فيه.
 وصل من أجل محبتهم لك ومحبتك لهم، حتى لا يتغير قلبك
 من جهتهم بسبب إساءتهم لك. أطلب لهم الخير. وصل 
ان ينقذك الرب من إدانتهم في فكرك أو أمام الناس. طبيعي
 أنك تصلي لأجل أحبائك. والأجمل ان تصلي لأجل هؤلاء.
 قل له: أحفظهم يارب. خلصهم. أغفر لهم. أعطني نعم
ة في أعينهم واعطني ان أحبهم كسائر أحبائي 
. أجعل قلبي من جهتهم قلبي نقياً من جهتهم.

10-تداريب أخري للصلاة:

    أ‌-    درب نفسك علي التبكير في الصلاة،
 وان يكون الله هو أول من تكلمه في يومك، ولو بعبارة
 قصيرة. أشكرك يارب. أجعله يارب يوماً مباركاً
. أعطني يوماً مقدساً أرضيك فيه..

    ب‌-   درب نفسك علي 
ترديد صلوات القديسين. أبحث عنها وصل بها
 (صلوات الأنبياء موجودة في الكتاب وفي طقس سبت النور)

    ج- أقرأ الكتب التي تعطيك حرارة روحية وتجعلك بحرارة.

    د- صل قبل كل عمل، وقبل كل زيارة ومقابلة.



 تداريب وسائط روحية أخرى أثناء الصوم




1-    درب نفسك علي القراءات الروحية:

القراءات الدينية كثيرة، ولا تدخل تحت حصر. 
ولكن أيام الصوم المقدسة - كفترة عبادة - لا يكون التركيز
 فيها علي الكتب التي تزيد معلوماتك ومعارفك، إنما اهتم بالكتب 
الروحية التي تلهب قلبك بمحبة الله، وتشغلك بحرارة تقودك إلي
 الصلاة، وتحثك حثاً علي التوبة ونقاوة الحياة. بمثل هذه الكتب
 تهتم. وأنت ادري بالقراءات التي تؤثر فيك روحياً.

. أما باقي الدينية، فلست أمنعك عنها ولكنها في الصوم
 لها الدرجة الثانية


 أما الأولوية فللكتب الروحية و سير القديسين.

2-    درب نفسك أيضاً علي التراتيل والألحان.

وبخاصة التراتيل والألحان التي لها روح الصلاة،

 وتشعر فيها انك تخاطب الله والتي ترتلها من قلبك
 وروحك، وقد مست مشاعرك وأثرت في قلبك. ويمكن
 أن تحفظ هذه الترانيم التي تؤثر فيك وترددها في أي وقت.

3-    درب نفسك أيضاً علي المطانيات.

أن أهملتها في أوقات أخري، 
أحرص أن تمارسها أثناء الصوم.


​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2010)

*منقول

من موقع الأنبا تكلا​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2010)

*اخي الحبيب النهيسى

موضوع رائع ومجهود اروع

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك  حياتك وخدمتك

*


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *اخي الحبيب النهيسى
> 
> موضوع رائع ومجهود اروع
> 
> ...


*شكــــــــــــــرا

مــــــــــــرور

فى منتهى الروعه

سلام ونعمه من الرب 

يســـــــــــــــــوع​*


----------



## mera22 (10 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي كتير اكترمن رائع تحفه

الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2010)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا النهيسى
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​​


----------

